# BI Interview



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

My BI is coming to my house next Wed. to ask me a "few questions"...She stressed how she's very laid back and wanted me to be comfortable. Is this outfit ok:

Black pants (very very very very thin pink pinstripe)
Black (or white) button down shirt
Hair pulled back
No makeup (never wear it)
Little - minimal jewelry
Black dress socks
Black heels


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds perfect and Good luck, you'll be fine!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I personally would have opted for clown paint and a karate gi... with workboots... a big "Flava-flav" clock for jewelry, and your hair should be a reverse mohawk... that would guarantee success...

No but seriously... business casual... and if you are set on the clothing you have listed... go with the black shirt... otherwise you may look like a waitress... (black pants, white shirt... personally not a fan...) 
Hair half-up, half-down... business, yet sophiticated...

No, I am not gay... :wink:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

See how different it is here versus Realpolice.net??? You people are honest and serious and don't go all bloody crazy on me.

Thank you both. I was thinking the black shirt too...makes me look skinnier


----------

